# :: ECS Tuning :: 9th Annual Customer Appreciation Holiday Sale & Giveaway !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

Building on a seasonal tradition, ECS Tuning's Ninth Annual Customer
Appreciation Holiday Sale and Giveaway is back again, and better than
ever.

The annual year-end event is packed with shopping specials on hundreds of
name brand products. Unlike some online vendors who drop prices only on
closeout or off-brand merchandise, the ECS sale is packed with first line
performance and specialty parts and accessories from over two dozen name
brand suppliers like Forge, FK, H&R, Pipercross, and P3Cars. These are
products our customers know by name, and want.

* Sale Date: 11/25/13 - 1/5/14*

3SDM - save up to 10%
Alzor - save up to 5%
Audi All Weather Mats - save up to 10%
Audi/VW OEM Monster Mats - save up to 15%
Assembled By ECS Kits - save up to 10%
Bremmen Parts - save up to 10%
Chemical Guys - save up to 10%
Dice/Audiovox - save up to 15%
ECS Tuning - save up to 15%
EuroJet - save up to 5%
FK - save up to 15%
Forge - save up to 10%
Fumoto - save up to 15%
H&R - save up to 5%
Isse - save up to 10%
JOM - save up to 10%
Laminix - save up to 5%
Maniacs - save up to 10%
Mechanix Wear - save up to 10%
NewPig - save up to 10%
P3Cars - save up to 10%
Pipercross - save up to 10%
PowerFlex - save up to 15% (Limited sale period! 11/28 - 12/02)
Rocky Mounts - save up to 10%
Schwaben - save up to 30%
Suspension Techniques - save up to 10% (Limited sale period! 11/25 - 12/08)
Valeo Wiper Sale - save up to 10%
Whiteline - save up to 10%
Ziza - save up to 20%













*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

The Spin-to-Win Giveaway is a thank you from ECS Tuning to everyone in the
automotive community, including our current registered users, their
families and friends. All prizes are awarded as ECS Tuning Reward dollars
redeemable for any purchase at ECSTuning.com. There are no strings:
nothing to buy; no coupon codes to enter; no hassles, period. Just fun and
prizes.

Participants have three instant chances every day to win $10, $25, or $50
ECS Tuning Rewards. All who resister to play are automatically entered in
the Grand Prize Drawing, which will award four additional $250
certificates at the end of the Giveaway; an added $1000 in prizes. To
improve their chances of winning, visitors are welcome to return and spin
up to three times per day, each and every day until January 4, 2014. (For
fairness, each visitor is limited to one win per day.)


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Check out the previous winners!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*ECS Tuning Penny Promo Sale*

The ECS Tuning Penny Promo Sale runs from Black Friday through Cyber Monday. Order ECS Tuning license plate frames, stickers, and lanyards for a penny each, then slip them into gift packages for an added surprise. Items are available in several colors. Limit two each per customer, while supplies last. 

The perfect addition to a shopping cart with P3Cars, Powerflex, Pipercross, Chemical Guys, or one of two dozen other brands available at special holiday pricing at ECS Tuning!


*Click here!*


----------

